# After post pictures.



## kevin crowley (Mar 8, 2011)

Tuna steaks, white perch cooked love shack style and rice!


----------



## mathman (Aug 8, 2017)

That's a fine feast.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2019)

Now I'm hungry. Good looking meal!


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

love shack style, that's a new one to me. mind explaining? looks delicious!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Kevin, post your white perch pictures from yesterday. I think I am going where you were yesterday and try to catch some white perch. Kevin, did I tell you I already caught a shad at the marina. First one two days ago.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

andypat said:


> Kevin, post your white perch pictures from yesterday. I think I am going where you were yesterday and try to catch some white perch. Kevin, did I tell you I already caught a shad at the marina. First one two days ago.


 Kevin, no one was catching fish at Hillsboro this morning. Even the guys in a kayak that went up where you fished yesterday didn't catch any. No fish today.


----------



## Beachlover (Mar 21, 2019)

Good looking meal right there.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Nice looking meal.
I bet it was a blast catching the tuna from your kayak!


----------



## kevin crowley (Mar 8, 2011)

Ajv5148 said:


> love shack style, that's a new one to me. mind explaining? looks delicious!


 put fillets in aluminum foil tent with butter, lemon,salt and pepper. Place on grill for 15minutes and enjoy!


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

sounds awesome Kevin, thanks!


----------

